# Looking to move to Halifax



## paulstephencolli (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm a construction engineer and my girlfriend is living in Halifax, and I'm looking into relocating. I shalll be heading over for a visit around June and I'm just wondering where I should be looking for potential work and about how tough it will be to obtain a working visa?
Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

paulstephencolli said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm a construction engineer and my girlfriend is living in Halifax, and I'm looking into relocating. I shalll be heading over for a visit around June and I'm just wondering where I should be looking for potential work and about how tough it will be to obtain a working visa?
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


There is no such thing as a working visa, per se. If you are 30 or under you may come under BUNAC which will allow you a visa for one year during which time you can work and can apply to stay at the end, providing you meet the requirements.
If/when you come in July as a visitor you may stay for 6 months during which time you can look for an employer who must apply for an LMO for you and, if granted, then hire you on TWP basis. You are not permitted to work unless the LMO is granted. If you do work under the radar you run the risk of p*****g off the authorities.
Have you checked *THE LIST* to determine if your occupation is in extreme demand? If it is then you can apply to come without pre-arranged employment. It takes about 12 months until you're allowed to land legally.
If you can pre-arrange a job here then you will be allowed to come on a 2 year TWP during which time you can apply for PR status.
I am now aware what a Construction Engineer actually does. There are a number of "Construction" type occupations on *THE LIST* so I think it's quite likely you will qualify.
To close, if you do not qualify via BUNAC, pre-arranged employment or being on THE LIST you must make a regular application which requires achieving a point score of 67 plus. If you do not achieve this score your application will be denied.
Hope this helps. If I can help you further I am happy to do so,


----------

